# Able 20



## pdeppisch (Jul 14, 2000)

sweatl said:


> I have worked on my Able 20 for 4+ years. The previous owner glassedn 1/2" marine plywood under the foredeck and other areas with 1/4" plywood. I also cot it out from the top and laid glass and marine plywood in the deck. At other places I drilled 1/4" holes in the top and it looked like a pegboard. I dried it with time, fans and acetone and injected epoxy w/ a large syringe. I spent eons fairing it w/ fair
> results.
> This is the most tedious project I've ever undertaken


Hi,
I am trying to find out as much info as I can about Able 20 sailboats. Any help or exchange of info would greatly be appreciated.
I have set up a web page for the Able 20:

Cheers,
Peter (peter dot deppisch at sympatico dot ca


----------



## diggypiff (Jul 23, 2015)

Hello Peter,

I have acquired an Able 20 two years ago, and am seeking other owners for exchange of information, pictures, stories, etc. I have found one other owner recently, and think I know of one other. But there must be many others out there somewhere. Do you still own your boat? Please let me know anything you can. Thanks very much.

Doug Smith


----------



## Ethan Pepin (Aug 31, 2018)

Hi, don't know if you are still active, by my grandfather founded the company that made them, and built a few prototypes himself. I could give more info if you'd like.


diggypiff said:


> Hello Peter,
> 
> I have acquired an Able 20 two years ago, and am seeking other owners for exchange of information, pictures, stories, etc. I have found one other owner recently, and think I know of one other. But there must be many others out there somewhere. Do you still own your boat? Please let me know anything you can. Thanks very much.
> 
> Doug Smith


----------



## tcliffordpont (Dec 1, 2018)

I am an owner. Just bought Nov 2017, 1975 Able. Many questions, such as sail size, especially genoa. Also, we cannot find any evidence of where the battery was mounted. This years project is electrical. Any ideas? Interested in knowing if anyone can tell which builder or which version I have. Does amount of teak tell anything? Thanks


----------



## Rblight (May 20, 2019)

I have a 1978 Able 20 tall rig 26 foot mast. built in Southwest harbour Maine
The battery was located in forward V birth.
as for teak it has a large piece under the jib winches and extends to the stern.
the serial number right rear stern can be decoded to tell where it was built.
From what i have read they were built in 3 areas all by different builders.
A Tanzer 22 jib works well with this boat.


----------



## Jmadams262 (Sep 16, 2021)

I have a 1979 Able 20 that I picked up about a year ago. This is probably a dumb question, but my water tanks are full and I haven’t found any way to drain them. Any thoughts?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Jmadams262 said:


> I have a 1979 Able 20 that I picked up about a year ago. This is probably a dumb question, but my water tanks are full and I haven't found any way to drain them. Any thoughts?


I don't think you're referring to water ballast, but rather a small fresh water tank? Why can't you just open a faucet and pump away? Of course, you can always put a manual or electric utility pump pickup in the tank and dump it overboard. When the tanks are very large, I prefer that to running the onboard electric pumps for an hour straight. I don't think that is your problem, I suspect you have a foot pump.


----------



## GreenFlyingDragon (7 mo ago)

Folks, I have an opportunity to purchase a 1976 Maine built Abel 20, with trailer. It needs work, but I'm OK with that. My question is - is this a well built, structurally reliable boat, worth an reasonable investment, and safe for my family to use on inland lakes? Your opinions and suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

The design would seem to be conservative from a weight and sail area perspective. The long keel will help it hold course and adds wetted surface which will slow the boat down. It will also make quick turns difficult, especially with the small attached rudder. The relatively small sail area may make sailing on inland lakes with flukey wind frustrating, but if there is a motor or oars you should be able to make it back to the dock. The boat weighs more than a ton overall, (40% of that is ballast) so it should be fairly stable for family outings. The Loughlin Boat Works in Miami does not seem to be in business now. The condition of the boat will have to be determined by giving it a thorough examination or survey.


----------



## GreenFlyingDragon (7 mo ago)

Thanks very much for your comments on the Abel 20!


----------



## chiroveda1 (6 mo ago)

GreenFlyingDragon said:


> Folks, I have an opportunity to purchase a 1976 Maine built Abel 20, with trailer. It needs work, but I'm OK with that. My question is - is this a well built, structurally reliable boat, worth an reasonable investment, and safe for my family to use on inland lakes? Your opinions and suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## chiroveda1 (6 mo ago)

Oops. Wondering if you got her in the water yet? And your impressions


----------

